# Where can I find Mullet?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Need Mullet...where should I go? have a boat, will travel


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen more mullet in Bayou Chico this year than in a long time.

I hardly ever see anyone throwing a net.

Tom


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *oldflathead (3/4/2008)*I have seen more mullet in Bayou Chico this year than in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I assume farther up?


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

go up to crestview, seen plenty of mullets up there


----------



## THATSMYSTORY (Dec 19, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>Fishermandude::shedevil</DIV><TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_tblUserStatistics cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMemberSince1>Joined:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblMemberSince2>Today @ 6:44:50 AM <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblVisitCount>(1 visit since)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLocalTime1>Local Time:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLocalTime2>3/6/2008 1:43:14 PM</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLastActive1>Last Login:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblLastActive2>Today @ 6:44:50 AM</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts1>Total Posts:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts2>4 posts <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts3>out of 72,258 total posts. <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalPosts4>(.01% of total)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=SmallTxtBold width=120><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblAveragePosts1>Average Posts:</TD><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblAveragePosts2>Not been a member long enough to determine</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>:shedevil</DIV></DIV>SOUND LIKE TO ME YOURUNHAPPY,AN EVIL PERSON. I'LL AVOID YOUR POST IN THE FUTURE.</DIV></DIV>


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Fishermandude:

Thanks so much for your erudite, insightful, and informative comment. Your membership has lifted the forum to new heights. I'm sure your obvious intelligence will be a valuable addition. 

:moon :looser :looser :looser


----------



## THATSMYSTORY (Dec 19, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>Flounderpounder

THANKS ,I COULDN'T FIND THE WORDS :banghead FOR THAT POST


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Fishermandoooooooodie, Nice retarded post.










And to answer the original question. The bayous are holding the mullet further up inside the bayous.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i can tell you where the mullet is thick as hell! they are pratically stacked!

30.4041

87.2269

fishermandude, BLOW ME!!!:Flipbird


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (3/6/2008)*go up to crestview, seen plenty of mullets up there


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

They are pretty thick in Perdido Bay.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (3/6/2008)*go up to crestview, seen plenty of mullets up there


I JUST got it! LMAO!!!


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Floridatown landing onEscambia Bayis thick with both the aquatic and land-dwelling species! YeeeeeeeeHawwww


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

good to see people still hanging this late. i am on my last budlight. when peoplewear your hair asa halloween accesory(sp) ya know its time to cut it. this thread has been officially derailed. :letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (3/6/2008)*i can tell you where the mullet is thick as hell! they are pratically stacked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




joe pattis right? 



any other thoughts?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

mullet has been scarce lately. try simpson river (jim's fish camp) seen some there the other day.

forgot all about this thread

sorry, i was in a smartass mood last week:banghead


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of going to bayou grande........never been in bayou chico, don't know where to look.


----------

